# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  32 خطـــأ يقع فيها الكثير مما يسبب بطئ في الجهاز !!

## أبو منسي

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





32 خطـــأ يقع فيها الكثير مما يسبب بطئ في الجهاز !!





1 - التحميل لبعض البرامج والغير مهمة 
2 - عدم توافق بعض الكروت داخل الجهاز 
3 - كثرة الكروت المركبة بالجهاز ، وخاصة كرت الفيديو ، والسيدي رايتر 
4 -وجود أخطاء أو عطب في إحدى ملفات النظام المحمل على جهازك 
5 - إختلاف الرامات المركبة بالجهاز حيث لا يتم التوافق بينها فهي سبب في حدوث المشاكل
6 - من الممكن وجود أخطاء تـقـنية في اللوحة الأم وخاصة مداخل الكروت والرامات
7 - برنامج زون الارم إذا لم يبرمج صح يكون له تأثير في ذلك 
8- تحميل صفحات الأنترنت دون إتصال ( يقصد بها العمل دون اتصال يعني عدم حذف ملفات الانترنت المؤقته ) 
9- تصفح الصفحات السوداء والغامقة جداً 
10- فتح الميكروسوفت وورد أثناء التصفح ( وهالشي انا متأكده منه مليون بالميه يبطئ الجهاز واحيانا يعلق الانترنت )
11 - التنقل السريع بين النوافذ المفتوحة من الأنترنت 
12- برنامج النورتن إنتي فايروس إذا لم يتم تثبيته بشكل سليم 
13- فتح البرامج المنزلة أثناء تصفح الأنترنت
14 - برنامج القيت رايت له دور في تلك المشكلة 
15 - كثرة الإرتباطات التي تخرج فجأة عليك أثناء التصفح ( احسن شي في اكس بي الجديد حظر الاطارات المنبثقه ريحتنا منها ) 
16- ضغط الكمبيوتر بفتح النوافـذ 
17 - فتح الملفات المرسلة من قبل الماسنجر
18 - فتح المواقع المحظوره فهي الأكثر بخروج المشاكل
19 - ضغط الهاردسك بتنزيل البرامج عليه
20 - كثرة تحميل الصور من مواقعها
21- وجود فيروسات داخل الجهاز 
22- عدم تحديث النورتن إنتي فايروس بشكل دوري 
23- عدم معالجة الأخطاء في وقتها عن طريق البحث عنها وتركها تتراكم في الجهاز
24- تنصيب ويندوز على ويندوز دون الفرمته والمسح والتنزيل من جديد 
25- تشغيل بعض أنواع الأقراص المضغوطة حيث بعضها غير سليم 
26 - بعض أنواع اقراص الويندز لاتكون مكتملة البرامج أثناء تحميلها للتنصيب 
27 - عدم القيام بتشغيل معالجة الصيانة للجهاز بصفة شبه يومية ( وهي مهمه جداً )
28- عدم حذف ملفات الأنترنت المؤقتة وجعلها تتراكم دون التخلص منها 
29 - عدم حذف ملفات المحفـوظات وجعلها تتراكم دون حذفها و التخلص منها 
30 - عدم تفحص الأقراص وتنظيفها والقيام بعملية التجزئة بشكل شبه يومي 
31- تشغيل الريل بلير لأستماع الأصوات أثناء تصفح الأنترنت له أيضاً دور في ذلك
32-عدم القيام بتشغيل معالجة الصيانة للجهاز بصفة شبه يومية
__________________





ارجـــــو الاستفادهـ من هذهـ الاخطـــــــاء و تجنبهـــــا.....

معـ خــــــــالص تحيــــــاتي
أبـــو مــنــســي

----------


## خادمة الزهراء1



----------


## النور المؤمل

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة 
يعطيك ربي العافية

----------


## hope

مشكور اخوي ابو منسي على التحذير ..

يعطيك ربي الف عـافيه

لاعدمنــــــاك 

تحياتي
حور العين

----------

